# Daily Human Discussions



## Murkrow (Oct 26, 2013)

I had an idea!

I'm really loving human characters from Pokémon at the moment. I guess I wanted my "favourite human characters" thread to last but it didn't.
The daily Pokémon thread seemed to last quite a while so let's see if this one works!

The main problem I have with Human characters is if they have a personality at all, it's often quite one-dimensional. And most of them don't even have that and I judge them entirely by their design.

I want to start with a Hoenn gym leader, since I'm having a renewed interest in them. I'm even rethinking my opinions on how memorable and boring they were.

So let's start with Winona! She was my second least favourite of the bunch (behind Brawly) just because she was never that hard, and didn't have anything to do with the story either. Fortree as a whole may as well not have been there!
But now I'm looking back and I think her design wasn't all that bad. I'm not saying her outfit wasn't ridiculous because nobody would ever wear anything like that, but that's what I actually like about it now.
Although she was so unimportant, she's one of the many characters that we know nothing about personality-wise :(


----------



## Spoon (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, that's definitely how I felt about her too. I didn't really get much of a personality from her, although I guess most of the pre-Sinnoh Gym Leaders didn't have a much of an notable influence outside of their Gyms. All I really remember from the Fortree Gym is that there was a Kecleon blocking it and the puzzle was part revolving doors. Fortree is a pretty cool town at least. 

And I do like her design overall. Aviator hats are cool and so are floppy ear hats. Her hair's pretty out there even for Pokémon standard; I thought some of it was actually her hat for a bit.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 26, 2013)

Spoon said:


> Her hair's pretty out there even for Pokémon standard; I thought some of it was actually her hat for a bit.


It... it's not?

EDIT: There seem to be episodes of the anime with Winona in them on Pokémon.com right now, I'll watch them to check if this astonishing revelation is true.

EDIT2: Watching it now... THAT'S how you pronounce Hoenn??? Oh man my world is crumbling around me
AND THAT'S HOW CHIMECHO IS PRONOUNCED WHAT WHAT

EDIT3, months later: THAT'S HOW YOU PRONOUNCE UNOVA AND CILAN???


----------



## Bulbamew (Oct 26, 2013)

I always found Winona to be quite hard from what I remember. Although there was an extra incentive to beat her, since the reward was Fly :)


----------



## Superbird (Oct 27, 2013)

Favorite gym leader, though that's mainly based on the fact that she's one of 3 flying-type gym leaders and I don't really like Skyla or Falkner much at all.

From what I can tell, she seems to always have her head just a little bit in the clouds. A very graceful person.


----------



## Bulbamew (Oct 27, 2013)

Superbird said:


> Favorite gym leader, though that's mainly based on the fact that she's one of 3 flying-type gym leaders and I don't really like Skyla or Falkner much at all.
> 
> From what I can tell, she seems to always have her head just a little bit in the clouds. A very graceful person.


Looking at her on your avatar/whatever it's called, she does look a lot cooler than Skyla in my opinion, and Falkner cheats with under-levelled Pidgeottos, so yeah, go Winona :sunglasses:


----------



## Equinoxe (Oct 27, 2013)

Agreeing that Winona is by far the coolest-looking Flying gym leader. I like the purpley tones and the overall sleekness of her costume, it really does give off an aerodynamic windy vibe :D

Skyla's design didn't make the tiniest bit of sense and it looked like garbage (they could have made her a cool pilot type, but _no_, they had to make her look like someone shredded her clothes; also what's with that ugly hair-flower-thing?). :Y
Falkner's problem was his overall regular-ness, he was okay but kinda forgettable. His clothing didn't exactly scream 'flying' or anything else for that matter, it just... was.

Maybe the next flying gym leader will be a cool pilot dude. *u*


----------



## Bulbamew (Oct 27, 2013)

She owns a Dragonite in Emerald rematches, which is one of my favourite Pokémon. Also, in the Japanese B2/W2's PWT where you can do the Legendary Pokemon tournament, she gets Rayquaza, which is badass.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 27, 2013)

I accept that her ponytail is her hair, but despite being the same colour I can't see the bits coming from in front of her hat as hair. 



Equinoxe said:


> Skyla's design didn't make the tiniest bit of sense and it looked like garbage (they could have made her a cool pilot type, but _no_, they had to make her look like someone shredded her clothes; also what's with that ugly hair-flower-thing?). :Y
> Falkner's problem was his overall regular-ness, he was okay but kinda forgettable. His clothing didn't exactly scream 'flying' or anything else for that matter, it just... was.


Yeah, everyone's love for Skyla is what made me look back at Winona. Skyla's design makes sense if she likes feeling breezy but then remember that the planes we see in Mistralton have closed cockpits!
Winona's design makes much more sense.
Although I think the flower thingy in Skyla's hair is supposed to resemble a propeller.

And yeah, Falkner wasn't all that memorable. Pretty much all of the male Johto leaders were like that in my opinion. Well except for Chuck, who I didn't like because he's basically Bruno but standing up.


Bulbamew said:


> Looking at her on your avatar/whatever it's called, she does look a lot cooler than Skyla in my opinion, and Falkner cheats with under-levelled Pidgeottos, so yeah, go Winona :sunglasses:


In GSC he traded it from yellow where you can catch underlevelled ones in Viridian Forest, and in HGSS he didn't even need to trade!

Also Winona has an Altaria what knows Dragon Dance before it should iirc.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 29, 2014)

Okay so I've been refraining from bumping this thread because I don't like double posting but also because I doubt much discussion will come from anything.
One last try though;


Malva?

I can't decide if she actually hates the player or if she's just teasing.
She has a good reason to hate the player seeing as how she's 



Spoiler: xy



in Team Flare, and a lot of her friends probably died


, but on the other hand she doesn't seem entirely serious when she tells the player how much she hates them. Especially in the Battle Chateau when she says "Oh you rotten trainer, you!", plus like the other trainers she sometimes gives you a gift if you beat her.

Also there's clearly a 3D model for her that they used for the holo-caster, I wonder why they didn't use it for her battles too? Maybe it wasn't a complete model or they didn't want to model the other three as well. Also I reckon she prerecorded all of her lines for the streetpass announcements otherwise she'd never have any free time.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 29, 2014)

I was wondering if Malva was actually the reporter lady.

I really like Malva. The first time I battled her, I was "oh, really? Bring it on!"

Hopefully, Malva gets some more development in the series. More fleshing out of the 



Spoiler: for xy



Looker-Malva relationship?!?!?!


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 29, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I was wondering if Malva was actually the reporter lady.
> 
> I really like Malva. The first time I battled her, I was "oh, really? Bring it on!"
> 
> ...


She does say that she's a holo-caster star. I figure that since Lysandre invented the holo-caster, they chose a member of Team Flare to be the reporter.

I want to know what the deal is with her and Looker, too. What was his end of the bargain?


----------

